# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  1.8 - 4.8 in BM

## Seppster

Is wer von euch um die zeit B-Mais?

----------


## BATMAN

Ich komm evtl. Samstag oder Sonntag.

----------


## radical_rob

jo ich, wegen dem bike jugendcamp, ab dem 03. august

----------


## Seppster

bin erst sonntag abend da.
hat sich verschoben.
Jugendcamp?
Wievile sind denn das?

----------


## radical_rob

ka, ziemlich viele.....

----------


## Seppster

wieviele?
Wie fahrn die so?
ich kann abba schon noch den ganzen park benutzen?

----------


## radical_rob

bin ich hier der typ, der das bike-jugendcamp organisiert und anmeldungen annimmt oder was? woher soll ich wissen wieviele da hinkommen . bei den könnensstufen wird so ziemlich alles dabei sein. sind halt noch nicht so erfahrene fahrer von 11-16. ich denk schon dass du den ganzen park benutzen kannst, nur wirds manchmal ziemlich voll werden.

----------


## Seppster

des hgab ich ja gemeint ob es voll wird odere eher nich

----------

